# Ear starting to curl?



## 4TheLoveOfSheps (Sep 9, 2015)

Alright, a few days ago I posted a question wondering about my puppy's ears.. And now I have one more question.. My little dude loves running underneath the bed lol. I try to catch him but it happens so fast.. One second he's just sitting beside me and the next thing you now he runs underneath the bed lol. One thing I've noticed tho is that his ear is now curling backwards and is starting to be floppy when it use to always be erect before this.. But it's a little understandable, as I understand the whole up and down process with the ears. But I'm just wondering if him going under the bed will cause any damage because his ear gets bent from doing so.. I was starting to get acceptant of the fact that I'd have a one eared German Shepherd haha, but now possibly 2? Before people start saying, "You will still love him the same." Yes, that is very true. But I adopted him to get the full package you know? I also paid big bucks to have the look I desire.. I love the erect ears.. It makes them look more alert in my opinion. Also, by 4 or 5 months if neither one of his ears makes any progress, I think I'll just go ahead and take him to the vet to get them taped before it's too late.. I know his ears aren't down because of genetics but because of damage.. I'll attach a picture of his parents and also a picture of him with his ear curling back. Thanks to all of those who take the time to read and reply! The Dad is the one with the grass in the background, the mom is the one in the snow).


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Stop worrying so much, lots of pups go under things, climbing under a bed will not make his ears floppy unless he gets caught on the box spring and cause physical damage to the cartilage (mine did for a couple of months, maybe it gives them a "Den" feeling) If after his teething stops and ears are not erect, then you can have them taped up. I understand (kind of) that you paid good money and want that look, but the first ear damage was your fault and seriously what will you do if his ears never go up? Get rid of him? Lots of PB German Shepherds ears never go up....doesn't make him less of a dog. There is no guarantee if you get a new puppy that his ears will be erect no matter the pedigree. So stop stressing about his ears and enjoy the beautiful, intelligent, great dog he will grow up to be


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there are plenty of threads that have photos of puppies with their ears that are in various stages. you could leave your puppy alone in an empty room and the ears would still do this. puppies play with other dogs, puppies crawl under things.... these behaviors are normal and so are these ears. they're plants... not yet trees... an injury to an adult ear is much more serious.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just did a moderator notification to have your thread moved to a more appropriate forum. This one is for comments, suggestions, and questions about how the board works.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

How old is he? 

If under 6mo - don't worry unless you were specifically cautioned to watch out for ears by the breeder.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

4Sheps I completely understand the obsession with the 'look' of your puppy. You do a ton of research into breeders, you pay a substantial amount of money, and you want a specific look in a dog. Especially when you dreamed of and built up this pup in your mind for years. I personally love the look of a very masculine male dog. Thick bones, large broad head with prominent jowls, nice erect, rounded, parallel ears, and dark pigmentation. That is my preferred look.

HOWEVER, at the end of the day, a puppy is kind of a crapshoot. Temperament, drive, genetic defects, hip dysplasia, color, conformation, ears, the list goes on and on. There are FAR worse potential problems than ears, color, etc. A gorgeous dog can wind up being nervy, sharp, fear-aggressive, etc.

All we can really do when we go to get a new fuzzy baby family member is stack the deck in our favor by going to a reputable breeder and see what happens. There is nothing wrong with liking a specific look and striving to achieve that, but ultimately, our pups will be who they will be. We will love them for who they are and they deserve no less because they will love you unconditionally, not matter what you look like in 10 years.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've seen this happen with cropped Doberman ears, and other such breeds, but I've never actually seen it with a shepherd ear. It's very cute, but might be an indicator of a weak ear tip. Once he's done teething that cartilage will harden. The ears might mature into the expected upright position, or they could have those funny tips for life. If the idea of that really bothers you, you could support/post them until that cartilage settles, which will increase the likelihood of them maturing upright. Molefoam and breathright strips is typically choice for ear tips that I've seen.


----------



## 17Mariposa17 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi my name is Stefanie and I know exactly who you got the puppy from and I would like to ask for your help as well as give you some insight to who this, and I use the term loosely, "breeder" is. If you could please reply I would greatly appreciate it because I have been scammed by this individual out of almost $800 dollars. To prove I'm telling the truth I can provide pictures some the same that they sent you, text messages, and emails as well. After attempting to get my money back after they gave me a puppy with parvo who passed away within 3 days of aquiring her, and medical treatment these individuals changed their number. They are selling in the Dallas/Arlington area and the young gentleman drives a white Infinity. I'm sure he asked you to meet him at an address instead of their home because he is "coming from out of town". Please I need your help and it has been a nightmare trying to track this individual down.


----------

